# 3 weeks till Hamm im so excited



## babyburm (Apr 19, 2007)

i cant wait to get over there and meet all thoughs experienced reptile enthusiasts, lol, i can belive its so near


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Is it really packed? I heard its so busy its a nightmare trying to find anything you want, everyone getting pushed????


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

the pics look as though its mega packed!! we have a calendar on the wall with a countdown to hamm..crossing off the dates!!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

SiUK said:


> Is it really packed? I heard its so busy its a nightmare trying to find anything you want, everyone getting pushed????


Yep its that packed! Plus Septembers is the worst show in terms of large crowds and queue lengths.

What's everyone looking for this year?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im not a huge fan of massive crowds and hecticness, it would be good to experience it though, but i may go to a quieter europeon show, apparently theres one in Belgium


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

I cant beleve its just around the corner and i cant go anymore :censor:.
We have just found out the missis is pregnant so cant be spending that much on a trip and lizard shopping, instead al hands and pennies on deck to get the house finished in time... Its not fair!!

Have a good time though fellas!

Mark


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I can't wait too. The only thing I am dreading is the long journey, the long que and the crowd pushing you around but other than that it should be a great trip. Well I can say it will be the longest road trip I have been on


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i wanna go daytona lol.. its as big as hamm but empty with customers lol.. i seen pics, so i wanna go there.
hamm is rammed 4 hours before it opens.. and it NEVER gets unrammed


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

thats the whole point of hamm, its a bloody long way, its packed, full of peeps who speak a different lingo...

unlike ANY show your gona find over here !

Just gota been done at least once !


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> thats the whole point of hamm, its a bloody long way, its packed, full of peeps who speak a different lingo...
> 
> unlike ANY show your gona find over here !
> 
> Just gota been done at least once !


well the daytona one, whilst the prices were probably better than europe, the buildings looked dead in comparison


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

its the laws over there, reptile are accepted as kinda like any other pet, so theres not that kinda..must go.. feeling I guess.

Would love to go myself, but it would be a bugger to get stuff back


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

for those that havent seen it here is a list of traders attending hamm, some have websites

..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Anbieterverzeichnis


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

does the new coach have a coffee machine?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> does the new coach have a coffee machine?


 
yep and toilet and mcrowave


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

oooooo microwave....i can bring nesquilk yay


----------



## Redbelly (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes! i am on: victory:
I Really am looking forward to this but am a tiny bit nervous about it....but shoud be great


What kind of animals are people going to get?

Any other chameleon keepers going??


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Redbelly said:


> Yes! i am on: victory:
> I Really am looking forward to this but am a tiny bit nervous about it....but shoud be great
> 
> 
> ...


how comes you're nervous hun? x


----------



## Redbelly (Aug 20, 2007)

babygyalsw2 said:


> how comes you're nervous hun? x


Just never been anywhere for a while really,because of all the animals i have!!!
And as its just me on my todd:smile:


also worried about not being able to bring animals back (but im sure everything will be fine) 

Im just being silly im sure its just excitement!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Redbelly said:


> Just never been anywhere for a while really,because of all the animals i have!!!
> And as its just me on my todd:smile:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Youre not on your own, the whole coach is full of like minded "weirdos" all interested in something that the show will have to offer, and their wont be any problem bringing back as long as you get a reciept or cirtificate if what you by needs one, the seller will know this but let me know what you are geting and ill check the defra website


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

ooh im goin next yr and im already excited about it!!..tarantula barn/purejurassic - will you be doin the coach thingy again next yr? i dont really wanna go with my mum lol :|..also, what do people do about the reps they buy? just carry em round while you look at everythin else?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

dont worry i was on my todd last time and it was fine:smile:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

matty__=) said:


> ooh im goin next yr and im already excited about it!!..tarantula barn/purejurassic - will you be doin the coach thingy again next yr? i dont really wanna go with my mum lol :|..also, what do people do about the reps they buy? just carry em round while you look at everythin else?


Yes we are doin march, there is a poll going at the top of this section, and there is a creche at the show for animals you buy provided they are in a poly box that you can buy at the show for a bout 4 quid if you dont have one


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

nice one..ill be comin next yr then lol


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

Redbelly said:


> Yes! i am on: victory:
> I Really am looking forward to this but am a tiny bit nervous about it....but shoud be great
> 
> 
> ...


I will be there somewhere...if i don't end up killing people getting in my way should be ok!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

BELIAL said:


> I will be there somewhere...if i don't end up killing people getting in my way should be ok!


you been before? i think you might kill a few people lol


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> you been before? i think you might kill a few people lol


don't worry taking my bat to smack the big hairy germans with....:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, well while ur hitting the girls, get a few men too :lol2:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, well while ur hitting the girls, get a few men too :lol2:


he he LOL will just be swinging wildy i think! men women lady-men....all fair game!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I am taking a back pack loaded with breeze blocks, a few swift turns should do the trick !


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> I am taking a back pack loaded with breeze blocks, a few swift turns should do the trick !


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> I am taking a back pack loaded with breeze blocks, a few swift turns should do the trick !


ooh....much better than my bat idea!:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

oh, and i may take a leaf out of their book and not take a bath the week before, that may clear some more viewing space !


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

thats is clear an area with a stench..that plus the breeze blocks will guarantee a 10ft radius...


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Yes we are doin march, there is a poll going at the top of this section, and there is a creche at the show for animals you buy provided they are in a poly box that you can buy at the show for a bout 4 quid if you dont have one


oo yay march too? muahaha get the roof rack out guys!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

this is the best one... sept has more hatchlings than the other times.


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

If you happen to enter the venomous room.. Do say "Hi" to me, when I am standing behind my table. ( Actually, that is the only safe place on the Terraristika..). I´ll probably be the only one in there with a little laptop fixed to my stand.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, i bet you wont... bound to be some others.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

what will you be selling morbid?


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

jaysnakeman said:


> what will you be selling morbid?


Vipera ammodytes ammodytes
Vipera ammodytes meridionalis 
hopefully Gloydius halys caraganus

Some calciumsupplement and vermiculite..


----------



## sparky (Dec 20, 2006)

can someone tell me if i need paperwork to bring back retics? 

Thanks.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yes you will do, the seller should provide it.


----------



## sparky (Dec 20, 2006)

ok cheers.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Im defo coming next yr  do most you guys stay over the night? or go straight back home after the show? How much does it cost all in all? with out spending moneys?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> Im defo coming next yr  do most you guys stay over the night? or go straight back home after the show? How much does it cost all in all? with out spending moneys?


I think our coach trip was £70 quid!! You need to come next year hun it's gonna be great!! Basically we leave at like 8ish on Friday night, get there saturday morning and leave again straight after the show. there are people who have organised over night stays but its like £250


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

you can get a hotel outside Hamm for £35...ours is about 15 mins away..then just drive in. It's the petrol that costs but splitting it between a car load works out ok. Plus is much cheaper on the continent.

If you are going by coach/train/ferry then it will cost more to stay..as you are quite restricted.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah i dont have a car  unless o/h comes with me


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

Cars make things a lot cheaper! not to mention easier! but the coach down is meant to be good..think there are a few private seats on various mini vans available too..just a LONG day!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

im not great on long journeys where i have ti sit for long, have a back problem, and if i sit for over 2 hrs it hurts grrrrrrr. wonder how much via plane


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

I CANT WAIT, NEVER BEEN BEFORE!

I've ordered a pair of pinstripe royals from bob clark and will be looking for more royal morphs when we get there!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

last time i went i stayed in the mercure for like 2 or 3 nights, plus got a traders pass from a mate, plus fuel = £170. i took over £1200 with me. i must warn all you hamm virgins though. if it looks to good to be true.... it probably is. so dont buy it.

plus enjoy the smell.

lol


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> li must warn all you hamm virgins though. if it looks to good to be true.... it probably is. so dont buy it.
> 
> plus enjoy the smell.
> 
> lol


 
i wont be buying any "hets" then?


----------



## sparky (Dec 20, 2006)

mgs1982uk said:


> i wont be buying any "hets" then?


you can just get them of people you have heard good news about, like bob clark, thats who im getting my retics off...


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

im getting retics off of bob clark too:smile:


----------



## sparky (Dec 20, 2006)

cool what ones? im hopefully gonna get a fm supertiger and a pair of het albinos and maybe somemore depends how much money i have...


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> im getting retics off of bob clark too:smile:


:no1:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

a white albino and a het albino tiger i wouldnt mind a super tiger too but they seem very variable in there adult colouration some really bright and yellow but some quite dull


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

im getting a pair of pinstripe royals off bob but i really want to find more stuff royal wise as well (that bob hasn't got at the mo).

are there usually a lot of royals there??


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

normally quite a few royals, but not really my thing, so cant say much about them.

However, I would strongly suggest that ANY animal from hamm is quarantened properly, its just not worth the risk.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Looks like Bob clark is going to be sold out pretty quickly and thats just by us Brits!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i expect he will be a busy boy lol


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> normally quite a few royals, but not really my thing, so cant say much about them.
> 
> However, I would strongly suggest that ANY animal from hamm is quarantened properly, its just not worth the risk.


thanks for the advise, i will:smile:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well, 2 weeks time we will be in france, or maybe on the belguin boarder.. lol, shall we start a new thread? hee


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

*"3 weeks till Hamm im so excited*"

So am i, have alot of moneys worth coming from Paul Harris and the 15th is my Birthday:no1:

Cant Wait!!


----------



## Redbelly (Aug 20, 2007)

Am now trying hard not to spend my money before we go:lol2:
I have had to lower my beer intake to save cash also!!!!

should be great tho!!!! are we allowed a few beers on the coach or is that a stupid question???


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

beer or reptiles?? hmmm, tough call lol


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

Redbelly said:


> Am now trying hard not to spend my money before we go:lol2:
> I have had to lower my beer intake to save cash also!!!!
> 
> should be great tho!!!! are we allowed a few beers on the coach or is that a stupid question???


 
i think thats a good question, can we take beer on the coach?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

mgs1982uk said:


> i think thats a good question, can we take beer on the coach?


Coach company rules are no alcohol comsuption on the coach, no probs over there but dont overdo things as driver has final say on who travels.

tax frees can go in hold, but again dont go overboard as we will run out of spacefor animals !


----------



## Redbelly (Aug 20, 2007)

Thats cool,would make a long day longer i guess:smile:


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

doopy


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

I was just reading through this thinking, hmm, why haven't I seen this thread before


2007, that's why, DUH. *rolls eyes at self*


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

actual lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Moshpitviper said:


> actual lol


 you an alnighter dude? lol..
trying to work out some coffee stops just incase work is quiet lol


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> you an alnighter dude? lol..
> trying to work out some coffee stops just incase work is quiet lol


afraid not mate, jumping in the shower and then off to sleep for me. fancy catching up for a beer in hamm Nige? actual Nige that is.... not fake Nige.


----------

